# Help with Plant ID, please?



## IronLoach (Aug 22, 2004)

a friend gave this plant to me (the one with tear drop shape leaves in the center of picture).










each leaf is connected to a single stem with each of the 3 leaves growing on the same side of the stem -- it actually resembles a rhizome but i'm not too familiar with these things to know the difference.

the roots are aerial (?) roots which grow on the sides of the stem, much like the bacopa roots. The roots are similar in thickness to that of the anubias. I know that i should have taken the photo before I planted it but sometimes my mind just works around backwards. =(

thx for the help in advance.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I can't find the scientific name but it looks kind of like a variety of Peace Lilly.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I think it's Anubias barteri var. 'angustifolia', but could you post a picture of rhizome to confirm it's actually Anubias sp.?


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Aglaonema simplex
Malayan Sword/ Borneo Sword--Bog plant, that will live for long time submersed
Thats my guess....


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm inclined to agree with neonfish.

That is not an _Anubias_.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It did look terrestrial from the beginning since the leaves aren't doing so well (brown holes), but I wasn't sure.


----------



## IronLoach (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks for the ID. I'll try to take a picture of the entire plant tomorrow. Someone also suggested that it just might be an anubias augustifolia but the Malayan Sword/ Borneo Sword seems more likely.

Here's the tropica page on the augustifolia which looks a lot like my plant:

Tropica - Anubias Angustifolia


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

If you look at the color and prominence of the central vein, the way the stem attaches to the leaves, the veins, and how pointy the leaf tip is, you can see why it isn't an _Anubias_. I should have mentioned all that before.

_Anubias barteri var. angustifolia_ is a variety of barteri and not a species.


----------



## IronLoach (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks Cavan for your valuable insights -- i'm really impressed. I wish I could develop that skill of noticing the minute differences between the different plant structures. oh well.

Thanks again everyone for all your help.

Oh, one more thing - anything special I should do to care for the borneo sword? never had one before. I don't even know exactly what a bog plant is.

I got around taking shots of the plant which I took out of the tank and tied to a piece of wood. Here they are:


----------



## IronLoach (Aug 22, 2004)

finally found a profile of the borneo sword:










http://badmanstropicalfish.com/stats/plants/stats_plants1d.html

Now that I look closely, my plant does look like the borneo sword. (oops, sorry for mis-naming the _Anubias barteri var. angustifolia_).


----------



## IronLoach (Aug 22, 2004)

arrrggghh! now i saw a picture of an anubias cogensis which also looks like my plant, particularly the new leaf nodes growing on the sides of the existing leaf stems.










now i'm confused. can anyone confirm if it is in fact a malaysian sword or the anubias. my eyes tell me they're exactly alike. man-o-man! (pardon my ignorance).


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.rva.ne.jp/plants/aglaonema_sp.htm

Your plant is absolutely, positively, without a doubt *not* an _Anubias_.

"Anubias congensis" is not a valid species. It is a synonym of heterophylla.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You need to remove your plant from your tank and find a home for it above water. As a bog plant, it appreciates wet roots but will not survive submerged for very long.


----------



## IronLoach (Aug 22, 2004)

Many many thanks cavan and the others here at apc. my planted tank would never have had the chance to move forward without your help. thanks again.


----------

